# is anyone using WIX to build their site



## mlsalters77 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey all,

Is any one else using wix for their site? if so, how has your experiance been with them? I am currently building my site there its really cool mainly for a person like me who wants a flash site but dont know dik about building sites. it seems to have a fiew draw backs but sofar so good. am wondering about if you can create a shopping cart though. right now I'm just using it to display my work as we are not releasing untill august.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

wix does allow a shopping cart which links to paypal to process payment. whether this is completely customizable, I dont know.


----------



## teeerex (Dec 10, 2010)

I know im stepping in late here BUT the builder I use (cubender) just released new ecommerce features like shopping cart etc. I just added it my site now I can sell stuff online, how rad is that?? Sorry im new to using builders so this is all awesome


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

i am using WIX currently for my site, but to be honest with you i am not liking it very much at all.

pros:
-easy to customize
-no need for web building exp
-no need for html/css knowledge
-slick looking site with all the flash options

cons: 
-site may take a while to load depending on how much flash you run
-visitors cannot access your site via smartphone
-the shopping cart options are somewhat limited
-shopping cart not customizable for things like sizes or even shipping cost
- from what i am learning from others here, it is not very SEO friendly so tougher to get page rankings

my biggest issue is/was the shopping cart. i emailed the developers and they said that there were plans to add options like that to their carts but no idea how far down the road that is.

going to go to either bigcartel or wordpress and run my site from there. good luck with your endeavor.


----------

